# Blessings for the Reprobate in the Covenant?



## AV1611 (Feb 5, 2008)

Could I ask for your comments upon this. Specifically what could be added by way of explanation.


----------



## MW (Feb 5, 2008)

Well written. It might be good to show exegetically that these are "blessings." I think this can be shown from Heb. 11:20, in consultation with the Genesis narrative. But at the same time it needs to be pointed out that these are blessings of a lower kind than those enjoyed by the elect. Thomas Manton's sermons in loc. make some important points in this regard. It might also be worth taking the time to show how these blessings can be cursed, Mal. 2:12, and hence no evidence of God's love that He bears to His own.


----------



## Iconoclast (Feb 6, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Could I ask for your comments upon this. Specifically what could be added by way of explanation.



Although they had the privledge of all the advantages listed in the article, I am not so sure we could say they were blessings?
If they were not received by faith would they not be a curse? as per



> 20For if after they have escaped the pollutions of the world through the knowledge of the Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ, they are again entangled therein, and overcome, the latter end is worse with them than the beginning.
> 
> 21For it had been better for them not to have known the way of righteousness, than, after they have known it, to turn from the holy commandment delivered unto them.
> 
> 22But it is happened unto them according to the true proverb, The dog is turned to his own vomit again; and the sow that was washed to her wallowing in the mire.


?



> 28He that despised Moses' law died without mercy under two or three witnesses:
> 
> 29Of how much sorer punishment, suppose ye, shall he be thought worthy, who hath trodden under foot the Son of God, and hath counted the blood of the covenant, wherewith he was sanctified, an unholy thing, and hath done despite unto the Spirit of grace?
> 
> ...



I am not trying to split hairs, but the end of a reprobate is never good,and He who knew the master's will and turns away will be beaten with many stripes.
If you mean under the OC. there was some temporary blessing for obedience that came to the person before death, I could see what you mean.[heb11;20]
But I do not believe it is the same in the NC, as I do not hold to the external
membership in the covenant.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 6, 2008)

It depends, in general, whether one is categorizing these under the exegetical and theological heads of the compound sense or the divided sense. If you don't first make that distinction, it will greatly handicap your view of Theology Proper.


----------

